# Kitten - Splayed legs



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

We are looking to take on a new kitten, 4 weeks old today.

She's walking, but her legs are a bit splayed (back legs). Her mummy rang the vet, who said it should come right as she grows & they won't need to see her just yet.

It's to do with the tendons being slack or something. 

She was the 1st born, but breech birth.

Mummy cat is quite small (dad unknown).

Has anyone experienced this & is there likely to be any long term issues ?

The kitten looks healthy, inquisitive, feeds well (was not the runt).

Any advice or tips needed, we have had a kitten before from 13 weeks (as a kid I had younger one's but with no issues) & 2 other adult throw out kitties. 

Even the 13 week old was onto his 2nd home with us. :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

At what age would you be getting this kitten?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

At about 8 weeks, maybe 9. 

From a family member.


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*kitten*

keep her on non slip surfaces it may well correct its self but you can help games to build muscel slowly and good quality food another kitten to play with might also be of help


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

She is on carpet at the moment & has 2 litter mates to play with, but ill be an only kitten once here.

She's still feeding off mum & not yet eating independently, but mum is well fed.

She is well handled & will be played with when she starts chasing toys ect.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Splayed legs can changed with age, however if it weren't to change, and she'd need an opp in the future, would you be willing to pay for this? If the answer is no, then I'd choose another kitten, just incase. It would be heart breaking if you couldn't afford to fix what may be a problem..

However it may just go! Kittens can have splayed legs, but they normally correct themselves.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

They are not that bad, so hopefully the vets seem to think they will come right, but he hasn't seen her.

Her litter mates are taken as well, if she needs an op, then op she will have.

Our other 3 cats were unwanted throw outs, so if she has some disability, she will fit right in with our crew. 

Can't reject her, just because she has wonky legs. :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good for you, but if you can, because she'll be an only kitten, I'd leave her with her mother and siblings for another few weeks. it will make a big difference to her development and confidence.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Oh, I think you've red me a little wrong. All my cats are resued, most of which ive fostered. And most have a disability. Just don't want you to take it on, and then realise it needs more care/money spent on it.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> Oh, I think you've red me a little wrong. All my cats are resued, most of which ive fostered. And most have a disability. Just don't want you to take it on, and then realise it needs more care/money spent on it.


No, your ok, I understand your concern. 

It's just a relatives kitten, reserved from just a few hours old, log before she walked, would be wrong to reject her. She's so cute. :flrt:
O/H had to be conned into it. 

She can stay with mum a bit longer, providing the relative is ok with it, I doubt her siblings will stay. 

Mum is very wary as is the mum's brother (scardy cats), their other cats are fine. 

The only issue is the uncle, he has attacked the kittens. (he's had the chop), but has attacked once & is no longer trusted.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Well she has arrived, her legs are now fine.



Mad as a hatter, made friends with Mouse, play together & idolizes him.

:flrt:


----------



## eddie-izzy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwww :flrt:glad to see she is all better xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous! :flrt:


----------

